# wer kann mir helfen????



## ]-DT-[phiL (7. Januar 2003)

also es ist so ich suche ein programm womit ich meine stimme verändern kann ich hoffe ihr könnt mit progs sagen wenn es möglich ist mit dl url 
thx http://www.dtradio.net #dtradio


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

Google machts möglich  

Gruß
lightbox


----------

